# Disable GPU Nvidia



## Vctrsnts (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi.

I have a Dell LX502 laptop with Optimus technology  where in the BIOS it is impossible to disable or select which graphics card to use.

I have this link https://wiki.freebsd.org/TuningPowerConsumption where in the section NVIDIA Optimus explains how to disable the Nvidia card. 

It works fine, I see the temperature drops, but the problem I have is that I do not understand how, from the command that turns off the GPU every time the laptop starts. 

Can someone help me or explain how it is done? I comment, because the instruction I put in /etc/rc.conf, /boot/loader.conf but does not have any effect. 

Thanks if you can help me, because it is the only thing I need to run 100% FreeBSD in my laptop. 

Thanks for everything.


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 18, 2016)

There is a similar Thread 57263 posted.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 18, 2016)

Create /etc/rc.local and execute the command from there.


----------



## zspider (Nov 18, 2016)

Honestly I would drop kick that computer over the neighbors fence. I have one and it's slowly killed every hard drive it ever had in it. Usually in under 6 months.

I was also once randomly shocked by the palm rest and in the end the DVD drive took to grinding rings on my disks.

Unsafe at any speed.


----------



## Vctrsnts (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks a lot...


----------

